# monster 53.5 inch 26 inch girth 42 pounder



## vipersrt06 (Oct 14, 2011)

please check out my monster musky video caught from the shore on lake st.clair canada
go to youtube...vipersrt06

thanks in advance:B


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome fish!!!!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeehawwwwwwwwwwwww


----------

